# HTML-Ausgabe mit Servlet



## WIK-Lars (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mich in Servlets einzuarbeiten.
Nun habe ich ein HalloWelt-Servlet mit HTML-Ausgabe geschrieben, wobei das „Hallo Welt“ in <H1></H1>-Tags gesetzt ist:

public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,
                                                                       HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException
            {
                        response.setContentType("text/html");
                        PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
                        String docType =
                                   "<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC \"-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 "+
                                   "Transitional//EN\">\n";
                        out.println(docType +
                                               "<HTML>\n"+
                                               "<HEAD><TITLE>HalloWelt</TITLE></HEAD>\n"+
                                               "<BODY BGCOLOR=\"#FDF5E6\""+
                                               "<H1>Hallo an diese Welt!</H1>"+
                                               "</BODY></HTML>");
            }

Wenn ich nun die Seite im Browser aufrufe, wird zwar das „Hallo an diese Welt!“ ausgegeben. Jedoch werden die H-Tags nicht berücksichtigt. Interessanterweise werden sie aber dann berücksichtigt, wenn ich die Zeile in <center>-Tags einschließe hat.

Hat jemand für diesen Sachverhalt eine Erklärung?


----------



## Hroudtwolf (18. April 2007)

Servus,

Es schaut so aus als ob dein Body-Starttag nicht geschlossen ist.
Eventuell stört das beim Interpretieren.

MfG

Wolf


----------

